
Ask HN: What's the weirdest JavaScript source code you've seen? - lhorie
I&#x27;m writing a Javascript parser, and I wanted to try parsing unusual JS code found in the wild.<p>Weirdness can be abuse of unicode, code obfuscation, unusual programming paradigms, etc
======
stiaje
If you're not limited to 'production' javascript, code golfing sites like
[http://dwitter.net](http://dwitter.net) will be a good source of strange
javascript!

------
al2o3cr
I hope nobody's using it in production, but the "JS without letters" thing
would probably tickle a few edge cases in a parser:

[http://patriciopalladino.com/blog/2012/08/09/non-
alphanumeri...](http://patriciopalladino.com/blog/2012/08/09/non-alphanumeric-
javascript.html)

~~~
stiaje
Also, for _js without numbers_, this is the most compact way to write
something that evaluates to the number 2: -~!""

